# nmbd error on 8.2-FreeBSD-p1



## jewsofeast (May 26, 2011)

Hi,

I have installed net/samba34 and configured to suit to my setup. I later installed sysutils/ezjail and created inet alias for 4 jails. After a reboot nmbd started giving errors -


```
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]:   process_browse_packet: Discarding datagram from IP 192.168.69.10.
 Source name DAVE<00> is one of our names !
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]: [2011/05/26 17:53:37,  0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:1079(process_browse_packet)
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]:   process_browse_packet: Discarding datagram from IP 192.168.69.10.
 Source name DAVE<00> is one of our names !
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]: [2011/05/26 17:53:37,  0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:1079(process_browse_packet)
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]:   process_browse_packet: Discarding datagram from IP 10.10.10.100.
 Source name DAVE<00> is one of our names !
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]: [2011/05/26 17:53:37,  0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:1079(process_browse_packet)
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]:   process_browse_packet: Discarding datagram from IP 10.10.10.100.
 Source name DAVE<00> is one of our names !
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]: [2011/05/26 17:53:37,  0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:1079(process_browse_packet)
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]:   process_browse_packet: Discarding datagram from IP 10.10.10.101.
 Source name DAVE<00> is one of our names !
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]: [2011/05/26 17:53:37,  0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:1079(process_browse_packet)
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]:   process_browse_packet: Discarding datagram from IP 10.10.10.101.
 Source name DAVE<00> is one of our names !
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]: [2011/05/26 17:53:37,  0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:1079(process_browse_packet)
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]:   process_browse_packet: Discarding datagram from IP 10.10.10.102.
 Source name DAVE<00> is one of our names !
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]: [2011/05/26 17:53:37,  0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:1079(process_browse_packet)
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]:   process_browse_packet: Discarding datagram from IP 10.10.10.102.
 Source name DAVE<00> is one of our names !
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]: [2011/05/26 17:53:37,  0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:1079(process_browse_packet)
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]:   process_browse_packet: Discarding datagram from IP 10.10.10.103.
 Source name DAVE<00> is one of our names !
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]: [2011/05/26 17:53:37,  0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:1079(process_browse_packet)
May 26 17:53:37 dave nmbd[1536]:   process_browse_packet: Discarding datagram from IP 10.10.10.103.
 Source name DAVE<00> is one of our names !
```

Here is my alias configuration:

```
ifconfig_nfe0="SYNCDHCP"
ifconfig_nfe0_alias0="inet 192.168.69.10/32"
ifconfig_nfe0_alias1="inet 10.10.10.100/32"
ifconfig_nfe0_alias2="inet 10.10.10.101/32"
ifconfig_nfe0_alias3="inet 10.10.10.102/32"
ifconfig_nfe0_alias4="inet 10.10.10.103/32"
```

Here is my /usr/local/etc/smb.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/395480/

I don't know what further configuration is required. Please let me know how to fix this.

Best,

Dave


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2011)

There's a host on your network that uses the same NetBIOS name as your server.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netbios#Name_service

Make sure every samba installation is bound to its specific IP address.


----------



## jewsofeast (May 26, 2011)

SirDice, I am at loss.

[cmd=]nmblookup -B 10.10.10.100/32 WORKGROUP[/cmd] returns 


```
querying WORKGROUP on 192.168.1.255
querying WORKGROUP on 192.168.69.10
192.168.69.10 WORKGROUP<00>
```


----------



## jewsofeast (May 26, 2011)

SirDice, I forgot to mention in my previous reply that I already assigned netbios name but it didn't work.


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2011)

You need to bind samba to the host's address. By default it'll bind to all addresses, including your jail's addresses.


----------



## jewsofeast (May 26, 2011)

Okay, I added -

```
interfaces = 192.168.1.3/24 
bind interfaces only = yes
```

It's working now -

```
May 27 00:21:52 dave nmbd[69269]:   *****
May 27 00:21:52 dave nmbd[69269]:   
May 27 00:21:52 dave nmbd[69269]:   Samba name server FBSDSERVER is now a local master browser for workgroup FBSD-WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.1.3
May 27 00:21:52 dave nmbd[69269]:   
May 27 00:21:52 dave nmbd[69269]:   *****
```

Thanks!

Just a doubt, I've 4 machines with dhcp on 192.168.1.1/24. Next time when I boot my host will be 192.168.1.2 and I may get an error - 

```
nmbd_subnetdb:make_subnet()
Failed to open nmb socket on interface 192.168.1.2 for port 137.  Error was Can't assign requested address
dave nmbd[27310]:   ERROR: Failed when creating subnet lists. Exiting.
```
What do I do in order to fix this without editing /usr/local/etc/smb.conf every now and then?


----------



## jewsofeast (May 27, 2011)

BTW, I did set inet address with netmask for my interface but that returns error 'no route to host' unless I run [cmd=]dhclient nfe0[/cmd] & [cmd=]ifconfig -a[/cmd]


----------

